# Last Post - Paul Andrew Caesar Rad Tech 221



## LCIS-Tech (3 Mar 2015)

For those who knew him, our friend Paul passed last week in Calgary. I served with him in Germany back in the 90's. He was a great guy, and I will miss him! Only 42 years old...sad...

CAESAR, Paul Andrew - 1972 - 2015 Paul passed away at home in Airdrie on Monday, February 23, 2015 at the age of 42 years. He is lovingly remembered by his parents, brothers and sisters. A Funeral Mass will be Celebrated on Wednesday, March 4, 2015 at St. Paul’s Catholic Church, 1305 Main Street, Airdie at 1:00 p.m. Messages of condolence may be left for the family at www.myalternatives.ca. 

http://www.yourlifemoments.ca/sitepages/obituary.asp?oid=865714#.VPXC9unF8dA.mailto


----------

